# Reaching out with my crossrifle



## Tunanut (Feb 15, 2013)

Well fortunatly these are not on their list yet and there hasn't been a run on arrows.  I got out to shoot 100yrds with this puppy and was slightly impressed.  It's a Scorpyd Ventilator 150 with Aerobolts w/aerovane3s weighing in at 450g.





They're doing about.





Here's my setup





First group was a bit low and left.





I dialed in a bit too much windage and pushed them a bit right.  I held the elevation with the reticule.




The group would be slightly better if I didn't hit the vane of the first arrow with the second and have it deflected.  Go easy on my 14.95 second 100 yrd dash and enjoy the shooting.  Skip the first two minutes if you want to go strait to impacts.  2:17, 2:50 and 3:40 or there abouts.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome shooting.  I wonder what kind of ft/lbs are left at that distance.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Awesome shooting.  I wonder what kind of ft/lbs are left at that distance.


Enough to kill you


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Enough to kill you


 
I was thinking effective kills on deer, hippies, etc.  Not having to chase a blood trail forever.


----------



## Tunanut (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm tempted to put the chrono in front of the target to get that number, but I prefer the imperical data I get from soft tissue targets.  Last year I was on a depreditoration deer permit and got to whack a rediculous out of deer in residential setting with this setup.  The kenitic energy delivered by this bow is stupid.  140ft/lbs @ 20'.  The arrows I'm shooting now are twice as good as what I shot last year.  Those poor deer are in deep do do.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 17, 2013)

I see a thumbhole stock and a forward grip on that setup, sorry you are now in possession of an assault crossbow.


----------

